# [FCTF] Value of Hero Points?



## Scurvy_Platypus (Jun 29, 2007)

I've got Four Color to Fantasy and was wondering about the "actual value" of Hero Points.

The Hero class (at first level at least) gets a d4 and 8 Hero Points. Now, the ability to spend 2 HP and get a Super Feat would seem to suggest that 2 HP is roughly equivalent to a Feat.

I'm asking because I've got Buy The Numbers, and using FCTF combined with that will allow me to consistently build classes and class abilities that are all operating at roughly the same basic level of assumptions. And yeah, I've got Elements of Magic: Revised so I'm covered on that front as well.


----------

